# Audio Sync Problems



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

Has anyone noticed any "Audio-Sync" problems recently? I have noticed a bit in the last few days in "Live TV" and "My Vod Recordings". Oddly enough, the sync problems have shown up since changing my Home Theatre System, or at least it seems.

I have only seen it on my R15 and not my DSR 708.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Nope mine has been fine so far, but I will keep an eye on it more. I used to get it every once in a while on my Tivo's with some shows but it was VERY rare.


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

Donnie Byrd said:


> Has anyone noticed any "Audio-Sync" problems recently? I have noticed a bit in the last few days in "Live TV" and "My Vod Recordings". Oddly enough, the sync problems have shown up since changing my Home Theatre System, or at least it seems.
> 
> I have only seen it on my R15 and not my DSR 708.


Update:.........After getting the time to set down and check a few things regarding this issue, i have found that since receiving the 109A software upgrade on 12-22-05, these "Audio Sync" problems have occured.

All recordings *prior to 109A*, have no audio problems whatsoever, and i don't remember ever having the problems on any channels. All recordings *since 109A*, have the sync problem, as does allot of Live TV viewing.

I have seen in other threads, where problems of this sort have been noticed quite often in the H20 as well.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

So, in their haste to fix caller ID of all things, they have introduced a fairly annoying regression. Great software process they've got going there. (i.e. some consider frequent updates a good sign. They are nothing of the sort).


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

walters said:


> So, in their haste to fix caller ID of all things, they have introduced a fairly annoying regression. Great software process they've got going there. (i.e. some consider frequent updates a good sign. They are nothing of the sort).


Well I have no audio sync problems so you can't blame it purely on the software upgrade. You need to look into things like does it happen on every show all the time or just specific ones and does this happen to everyone. Has he tried a reset? How many others are seeing this issue?


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

Donnie,

First, "how 'bout them Heels?". Next, my wife and I commented last night that a lot of the things BEFORE the update had chirps and pixelation in it but none since so I guess I'm seeing the opposite of what you are.


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

Kanyon71 said:


> Well I have no audio sync problems so you can't blame it purely on the software upgrade. You need to look into things like does it happen on every show all the time or just specific ones and does this happen to everyone. Has he tried a reset? How many others are seeing this issue?


Not blaming it on the upgrade but find it odd. Resets do not cure the sync problems and have not found it to be specific to certain channels. Channels i know for a fact that were ok prior to 109A, now show signs of "out of sync" in audio but not continuously so. I have 63 recordings in the "VOD". About half of them were prior to 109A and the other half "post 109A. Have checked the channels that all of these were recorded on and have found "audio sync" issues on most of them currently in "Live Tv" as well as "Recordings" but not continuously.

If others are not seeing this, then i suspect the "sync" problem lies within my unit only.:nono2:


----------



## bjflynn04 (Jul 27, 2004)

Mine has been doing the exact same thing.


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

Thanks for your reply bjflynn04. It has been noted.


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

ISWIZ said:


> Donnie,
> 
> First, "how 'bout them Heels?". Next, my wife and I commented last night that a lot of the things BEFORE the update had chirps and pixelation in it but none since so I guess I'm seeing the opposite of what you are.


Dave, Better Yet, "how bout them Skins?. My R15 does seem to be leaning just the opposite, as i have seen more *"pixelation"* than previously.


----------



## zortapa (Nov 16, 2005)

Donnie, You mentioned something about your having made some changes to your home theatre system around the time that you started to notice the audio sync problems. Interestingly, when I installed an R15 on my parents system last weekend, I played with two audio options. One was to send the audio signal to their TV and then reroute it to their AV receiver. The other was to send the sound directly to the receiver. On their setup, I found that there was an audio sync problem when I sent the audio directly to the receiver. However, the audio was fine when it was first routed through the TV. 

While I sincerely doubt that my experience is related to yours, it does suggest that your problem might be related to your system changes. Would it be possible for you to revert to your old setup and see if the sync problems disappear?

-Eric


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

Donnie Byrd said:


> Dave, Better Yet, "how bout them Skins?. My R15 does seem to be leaning just the opposite, as i have seen more *"pixelation"* than previously.


It's been such a long time. I hope they can continue but I don't know if my heart will hold up many more games


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Donnie Byrd said:


> Not blaming it on the upgrade but find it odd. Resets do not cure the sync problems and have not found it to be specific to certain channels. Channels i know for a fact that were ok prior to 109A, now show signs of "out of sync" in audio but not continuously so. I have 63 recordings in the "VOD". About half of them were prior to 109A and the other half "post 109A. Have checked the channels that all of these were recorded on and have found "audio sync" issues on most of them currently in "Live Tv" as well as "Recordings" but not continuously.
> 
> If others are not seeing this, then i suspect the "sync" problem lies within my unit only.:nono2:


Those are the types of things that bother me the most. When it happens on machines here and there and not all of them. Have you tried to force the software upgrade again? May not do anything but it's worth a try.


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

Kanyon71, the forced upgrade (02468) has no effect on it either.


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

zortapa said:


> Donnie, You mentioned something about your having made some changes to your home theatre system around the time that you started to notice the audio sync problems. Interestingly, when I installed an R15 on my parents system last weekend, I played with two audio options. One was to send the audio signal to their TV and then reroute it to their AV receiver. The other was to send the sound directly to the receiver. On their setup, I found that there was an audio sync problem when I sent the audio directly to the receiver. However, the audio was fine when it was first routed through the TV.
> 
> While I sincerely doubt that my experience is related to yours, it does suggest that your problem might be related to your system changes. Would it be possible for you to revert to your old setup and see if the sync problems disappear?
> 
> -Eric


Thanks Eric.  In addition to your suggestions above, i have also routed the audio from the R15 directly to the tv, thereby taking the Home Theatre out of the set up. Same problems.

At first i thought that maybe it had something to do with the new Home Theatre system, but since i have recordings prior to installing it and prior to 109A, that play-back fine with no sync problems, i doubt the problem lies within the HT system.

BTW, what brand system did you install?

Donnie


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Donnie Byrd said:


> Kanyon71, the forced upgrade (02468) has no effect on it either.


Sorry to hear that, was hoping it would fix it. I wonder if something might be bad?


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

Kanyon71 said:


> Sorry to hear that, was hoping it would fix it. I wonder if something might be bad?


Thanks Kanyon71.  With the many glitches and chirps that have been noted, it's anybody's guess at this point, as to what could be the problem. It's not a "biggy" at the moment, but i thought i would throw it out there and see if others are having, or have had the same issue.


----------



## zortapa (Nov 16, 2005)

Donnie Byrd said:


> Thanks Eric.  In addition to your suggestions above, i have also routed the audio from the R15 directly to the tv, thereby taking the Home Theatre out of the set up. Same problems.
> 
> At first i thought that maybe it had something to do with the new Home Theatre system, but since i have recordings prior to installing it and prior to 109A, that play-back fine with no sync problems, i doubt the problem lies within the HT system.
> 
> ...


The receiver is a rather old Sony box. They just bought a new Samsung HDTV, but
they don't yet get any HD signals in their part of central Minnesota. I installed the R15 for them, and when the Minneapolis local HD channels and the HR20 are available we'll upgrade them again. In the meantime, the R15 is their "training" box.

-Eric


----------

